# Underseal/Stonechip



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm dismantling and cleaning the underneath of my restoration project. What underseal or stonechip have you used and recommend. I'm after something that could be painted over but not to bothered if not, Pics would be great.

Thanks


----------



## jage (Apr 15, 2012)

i just used a stonechip primer; it bubbles on impact and then you can paint over so its all nice and shiny


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

jage said:


> i just used a stonechip primer; it bubbles on impact and then you can paint over so its all nice and shiny


What make was it?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use hammerite stone chip shield.You can overpaint it.I havent though.Just left it black.


----------



## jimbo-jones (Nov 19, 2008)

i used gravitex underseal in white on my integra. Looked really nice when done. Here is the result. The under side was fully stripped back. It can be painted over.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures


The Bilt Hamber range might be worth considering


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That Gravitex looks good! This is definitely something I'll be considering for my Vectra's replacement.


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

Be careful many stonechip products like Tetrosyl not compatible with paint, I really recommend Roberlo stonechip if you wish to paint over it also much cheaper at and user friendly. 

I would then follow it with clear underbody wax like Milspec rather than Bilt because i had better long term experience with. Avoid rust promoting waxoyl because it seems to just absorb and hold water on everything i seen.


----------

